# How do you watch TV?



## Cli-Fi (Dec 8, 2015)

What devices/services do you use to watch TV?

I have Amazon Prime (found great shows on there)
Amazon Fire TV
Netflix
FIOS and DVR


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 8, 2015)

I watch Netflix, iPlayer, Now TV, and other on demand channels.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 8, 2015)

Various catch-up services through the Playstation 3.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 8, 2015)

I have UTorrent.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Feb 21, 2016)

Satellite (instead of cable), plus streaming on iPad (Hulu, Netflix, etc.).  The more I watch on the tablet, the less I watch on the TV set.


----------



## Lex E. Darion (Feb 21, 2016)

None of the above! Just plain ol' Freeview Freebies. I used to watch lots of stuff and would likely have gone onto NowTV so I could get GoT but I don't have any spare time at the moment to watch anything so I've not bothered!


----------



## nixie (Feb 21, 2016)

Satellite and I use catch up a lot these days.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm on satellite but like Drof do not want to wait for the powers that be to decide when I can watch (I'm on US forae so there's no getting away from spoilers for most progs if left to UK requirements)


----------



## Jaxx (Feb 21, 2016)

Droflet said:


> I have UTorrent.



Instead of downloading . . .

Project Free Tv

Watch Series Tv Shows Free | WatchSeries.li

Putlocker - Watch Movies Online Free


You missed . . . ahem . . . free on-line streaming from the options.


----------



## J Riff (Feb 22, 2016)

Zero. other than subjected by glassy-eyed neighbor, who watches whatever is on. Too easy to DL or get DVDs and cut out the mindcontrol/ads/moron content.


----------



## Frost Giant (Feb 24, 2016)

Dish Network wasn't listed, so I went with cable. I use my DVR to filter out only what I want to watch. When I play it back I skip over the commercials. Since I work long hours I only have a very narrow slice of time to enjoy TV, a DVR comes in very handy.


----------

